# New ride, and it's Back from the Dead!



## AOD (Feb 19, 2010)

My fiancee Sara and I just picked up a new project, and this one is from beyond the grave!







Loading it up. The guy who had it has a small Chevy boneyard behind his house, and loading it in a foot of snow with only a crappy boat winch was a trip!






Taken when we stopped for gas, and to meet the guy who sold us the engine it needs. We burnt $55 worth of gas hauling this home about 30 miles. 






Unloading at the tranny shop where a new drivetrain will be installed.

Beware when this pulls up, although I doubt it will be at the next GTG, I don't think I will be allowed to have anything sharp or containing oil or gas close to the pristine hardwood deck inside the back.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

Is your plan to restore it? WHY? any connection to it or just wanted to have one?


----------



## AOD (Feb 19, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> Is your plan to restore it? WHY? any connection to it or just wanted to have one?



Well, of course, it'll be a really cool cruiser!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

AOD said:


> Well, of course, it'll be a really cool cruiser!



im sure you will get a couple of looks, you should have a empty casket that pops out LOL

wasn't that on jackass


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 19, 2010)

Fitting.

Too bad you're opposed to using it as a hauler though.
There's LOTS of room in those things and they will handle a good sized load.

You're gonna be the toast of the dead when ya pull up to a death Metal concert in that thing. Hell, toss a casket in the back and you can charge for takin folks pictures in it at Hogfest.

A guy in town had one for a while. He hit my buddys Truck doing 70mph. Trashed the Chevy. The Hearse coulda had the rf frame straightened and been good to go. "The Momentum of DEATH!" LOL!

I LIKE IT!!

How's come you're not doing the driveline work yourself?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AOD (Feb 19, 2010)

We don't have the tools or equipment to handle the heavy parts so we're just doing the small stuff. Also this hearse has been wrecked and had the frame straightened. Note the Caprice front end that doesn't match the rest of the car.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm jealous,always wanted one.



Way back when at the Commerce drive in there was a hearse that would just roll thru during scary movies...nice rumble from under the hood and from the speakers,flamed,riding low with pitch black windows.


----------

